# this is a MUST read!! (long but worth it)



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

They told me the big black Lab’s name was Reggie as I looked at him lying in his pen. The shelter was clean, no-kill, and the people really friendly. I’d only been in the area for six months, but everywhere I went in the small college town, people were welcoming and open. Everyone waves when you pass them on the street.
But something was still missing as I attempted to settle in to my new life here, and I thought a dog couldn’t hurt. Give me someone to talk to. And I had just seen Reggie’s advertisement on the local news. The shelter said they had received numerous calls right after, but they said the people who had come down to see him just didn’t look like “Lab people,” whatever that meant. They must’ve thought I did.
But at first, I thought the shelter had misjudged me in giving me Reggie and his things, which consisted of a dog pad, bag of toys almost all of which were brand new tennis balls, his dishes, and a sealed letter from his previous owner. See, Reggie and I didn’t really hit it off when we got home. We struggled for two weeks (which is how long the shelter told me to give him to adjust to his new home). Maybe it was the fact that I was trying to adjust, too. Maybe we were too much alike.
For some reason, his stuff (except for the tennis balls – he wouldn’t go anywhere without two stuffed in his mouth) got tossed in with all of my other unpacked boxes. I guess I didn’t really think he’d need all his old stuff, that I’d get him new things once he settled in but it became pretty clear pretty soon that he wasn’t going to.
I tried the normal commands the shelter told me he knew, ones like “sit” and “stay” and “come” and “heel,” and he’d follow them – when he felt like it. He never really seemed to listen when I called his name – sure, he’d look in my direction after the fourth of fifth time I said it, but then he’d just go back to doing whatever. When I’d ask again, you could almost see him sigh and then grudgingly obey.
This just wasn’t going to work. He chewed a couple shoes and some unpacked boxes. I was a little too stern with him and he resented it, I could tell. The friction got so bad that I couldn’t wait for the two weeks to be up, and when it was, I was in full-on search mode for my cellphone amid all of my unpacked stuff. I remembered leaving it on the stack of boxes for the guest room, but I also mumbled, rather cynically, that the “damn dog probably hid it on me.”
Finally I found it, but before I could punch up the shelter’s number, I also found his pad and other toys from the shelter. I tossed the pad in Reggie’s direction and he snuffed it and wagged, some of the most enthusiasm I’d seen since bringing him home. But then I called, “Hey, Reggie, you like that? Come here and I’ll give you a treat.” Instead, he sort of glanced in my direction – maybe “glared” is more accurate – and then gave a discontented sigh and flopped down. With his back to me.
Well, that’s not going to do it either, I thought. And I punched the shelter phone number.
But I hung up when I saw the sealed envelope. I had completely forgotten about that, too. “Okay, Reggie,” I said out loud, “let’s=2 0see if your previous owner has any advice.”
To Whoever Gets My Dog: Well, I can’t say that I’m happy you’re reading this, a letter I told the shelter could only be opened by Reggie’s new owner. I’m not even happy writing it. If you’re reading this, it means I just got back from my last car ride with my Lab after dropping him off at the shelter. He knew something was different. I have packed up his pad and toys before and set them by the back door before a trip, but this time… it’s like he knew something was wrong. And something is wrong… which is why I have to go to try to make it right.
So let me tell you about my Lab in the hopes that it will help you bond with him and he with you.
First, he loves tennis balls, the more the merrier. Sometimes I think he’s part squirrel, the way he hordes them. He usually always has two in his mouth, and he tries to get a third in there. Hasn’t done it yet. Doesn’t matter where you throw them, he’ll bound after it, so be careful – really don’t do it by any roads. I made that mistake once, and it almost cost him dearly.
Next, commands. Maybe the shelter staff already told you, but I’ll go over them again: Reggie knows the obvious ones – “sit,” “stay,” “come,” “heel.” He knows hand signals: “ back” to turn around and go back when you put your hand straight up; and “over” if you put your hand out right or left. “Shake” for shaking water off, and “paw” for a high-five. He does “down” when he feels like lying down – I bet you could work on that with him some more. He knows “ball” and “food” and “bone” and “treat” like nobody’s business.
I trained Reggie with small food treats. Nothing opens his ears like little pieces of hot dog.
Feeding schedule: twice a day, once about seven in the morning, and again at six in the evening. Regular store-bought stuff; the shelter has the brand.
He’s up on his shots. Call the clinic on 9th Street and update his info with yours; they’ll make sure to send you reminders for when he’s due. Be forewarned: Reggie hates the vet. Good luck getting him in the car – I don’t know how he knows when it’s time to go to the vet, but he knows.
Finally, give him some time. I’ve never been married, so it’s only been Reggie and me for his whole life. He’s gone everywhere with me, so please include him on your daily car rides if you can. He sits well in the backseat, and he doesn’t bark or complain. He just loves to be around people, and me most especially.
Which means that this transition is going to be hard, with him going to live with someone new.
And that’s why I need to share one more bit of info with you….
His name’s not Reggie.
I don’t know what made me do it, but when I dropped him off at the shelter, I told them his name was Reggie. He’s a smart dog, he’ll get used to it and will respond to it, of that I have no doubt but I just couldn’t bear to give them his real name. For me to do that, it seemed so final, that handing him over to the shelter was as good as me admitting that I’d never see him again. And if I end up coming back, getting him, and tearing up this letter, it means everything’s fine.
But if someone else is reading it, well… well it means that his new owner should know his real name. It’ll help you bond with him. Who knows, maybe you’ll even notice a change in his demeanor if he’s been giving you problems.
His real name is Tank.
Because that is what I drive.
Again, if you’re reading this and you’re from the area, maybe my name has been on the news. I told the shelter that they couldn’t make “Reggie” available for adoption until they received word from my company commander. See, my parents are gone, I have no siblings, no one I could’ve left Tank with… and it was my only real request of the Army upon my deployment to Iraq, that they make one phone call to the shelter… in the “event”… to tell them that Tank could be put up for adoption. Luckily, my colonel is a dog guy, too, and he knew where my platoon was headed. He said he’d do it personally. And if you’re reading this, then he made good on his word.
Well, this letter is getting too downright depressing, even though, frankly, I’m just writing it for my dog. I couldn’t imagine if I was writing it for a wife and kids and family. But still, Tank has been my family for the last six years, almost as long as the Army has been my family.
And now I hope and pray that you make him part of your family and that he will adjust and come to love you the same way he loved me.
That unconditional love from a dog is what I took with me to Iraq as an inspiration to do something selfless, to protect innocent people from those who would do terrible things… and to keep those terrible people from coming over here. If I had to give up Tank in order to do it, I am glad to have done so. He was my example of service and of love. I hope I honored him by my service to my country and comrades.
All right, that’s enough. I deploy this evening and have to drop this letter off at the shelter. I don’t think I’ll say another good-bye to Tank, though. I cried too much the first time. Maybe I’ll peek in on him and see if he finally got that third tennis ball in his mouth.
Good luck with Tank. Give him a good home, and give him an extra kiss goodnight – every night – from me.
Thank you, Paul Mallory
I folded the letter and slipped it back in the envelope. Sure I had heard of Paul Mallory, everyone in town knew him, even new people like me. Local kid, killed in Iraq a few months ago and posthumously earning the Silver Star when he gave his life to save three buddies. Flags had been at half-mast all summer.
I leaned forward in my chair and rested my elbows on my knees, staring at the dog. “Hey, Tank,” I said quietly. The dog’s head whipped up, his ears cocked and his eyes bright.
“C’mere boy.”
He was instantly on his feet, his nails clicking on the hardwood floor. He sat in front of me, his head tilted, searching for the name he hadn’t heard in months.
“Tank,” I whispered. His tail swished.
I kept whispering his name, over and over, and each time, his ears lowered, his eyes softened, and his posture relaxed as a wave of contentment just seemed to flood him. I stroked his ears, rubbed his shoulders, buried my face into his scruff and hugged him.
“It’s me now, Tank, just you and me. Your old pal gave you to me.”
Tank re ached up and licked my cheek. “So whatdaya say we play some ball? His ears perked again. “Yeah? Ball? You like that? Ball?” Tank tore from my hands and disappeared in the next room.
And when he came back, he had three tennis balls in his mouth.
***************
Well, if you’re anything like me, you have tears streaming down your face now.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

That was a very touching story, thanks for sharing


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Great Story

This is another Must See!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9306...g/msg/1249689846.html&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike you got me . I didn't even make it to the end before they started falling .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Great Story
> 
> This is another Must See!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9306gUTzUOc&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fmembers%2Eboardhost%2Ecom%2Fbandog%2Fmsg%2F1249689846%2Ehtml&feature=player_embedded



I'd never seen this...it really hit home for me and I was glad to see the support for SFC Beale and his loved ones. You guys have me a sobby mess today.
There's nothing worse than seeing the Chaplain at your door.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Whew. tears here too. A very touching story and worth the read. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I read this elsewhere as well. It is a touching story. Sad but very touching. 

Courtney


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.snopes.com/glurge/reggie.asp


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Many of the "really good" stories are false. Great writing though.

DFrost


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

At least they aren’t telling you where to send donations to


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> At least they aren’t telling you where to send donations to


Oh, did I forget to give you the address to mail the donations to??
Just mail them all to me and I will forward them on......:razz:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

AW AL.....why did ya have to ruin it....? 

Cool story though....made me cry too!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm very cynical of 99.9% of those "heart tugger" stories that come over the net. 
Those are just folks trying to get a job writing for Hallmark cards. :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm very cynical of 99.9% of those "heart tugger" stories that come over the net.
> Those are just folks trying to get a job writing for Hallmark cards. :lol:


I agree....but they are way better than...."Dog mauls Child" or "NFL Star gets reinstated".....LOL


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I never thought it was real . I took it for what it was , a good story . I get choked up at movies and reading a good book .

Old yeller , Where The Red Fern Grows . I don't know why but I got really choked up watching Grand Torino . Bad acting and all .

Way too many people fall for stuff just because they saw or read about it on the internet . I was suprised reading about how many folks who believed that backrobbery video posted a couple of weeks back where the 2 squads pull up in perfectly executed a syncronized skidding stops and run right by the badguys leaving in a car barked directly in front of the back .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> I never thought it was real . I took it for what it was , a good story . I get choked up at movies and reading a good book .
> 
> Old yeller , Where The Red Fern Grows . I don't know why but I got really choked up watching Grand Torino . Bad acting and all .


Hey I learned more racial slurs from that movie...but it did have a great ending. Have you seen Marley and Me? That was a sad ending.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Oh, did I forget to give you the address to mail the donations to??
> Just mail them all to me and I will forward them on......:razz:


I gave at the office :-\"


----------



## Mike Ritland (Apr 11, 2009)

Good story none the less. Big fan of Merle's door. If you haven't read it, I would recommend it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I watch Old Yeller a couple of times a year just hoping that, just once, they don't have to slam that damn corn crib door in Yeller's face. 
Then there's big Dan and lil Ann. 
!!!!WHY!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Mike Ritland said:


> Good story none the less. Big fan of Merle's door. If you haven't read it, I would recommend it.


I read Merle's Door and thought it was gay....but I cried anyways. Same with Marley and Me. Possibly the WORST movie ever made.

I never thought the story here was real, but I did cry. But then again I can cry during a good sports montage:-o


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

" Have you seen Marley and Me? That was a sad ending. "


Yeah I saw it only because my girlfriend at the time wanted to see it and because Jennifer Aniston was in it .


----------

